# Xmas Haul- Let's see it!



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

There's already a few, but let's make a combined Xmas haul (pron) thread :ss

2004 Trini Fundadores and 05 HDM DCs. If the wife won't do it for me, I'll buy'em myself :tu (There's more on the way :mn)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

good looking haul.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

audio1der said:


> There's already a few, but let's make a combined Xmas haul (pron) thread :ss
> 
> 2004 Trini Fundadores and 05 HDM DCs. If the wife won't do it for me, I'll buy'em myself :tu (There's more on the way :mn)


Damn you Kevin!!  I am trying so hard NOT place an order and now you go do this! Is it from the same source we talked about? Thinking of getting some aged 'hiba's from them. :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is definately a Merry Christmas.

Nice haul there...:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice Haul. I love Trinis


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Enjoy those Fundadores! I just love me some Trinis :ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Great! Lessee some more!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very very nice!!:dr:dr


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

They're smoking great I might add!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> They're smoking great I might add!


:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

i love christmas for me it comes a bit earlier but is christmas time for me...nothing aged or very old...7 from '07 , 3 from '06 and 1(the gisperts )from '02.

derrek


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

dvickery said:


> i love christmas for me it comes a bit earlier but is christmas time for me...nothing aged or very old...7 from '07 , 3 from '06 and 1(the gisperts )from '02.
> 
> derrek


Wow, now that is a nice pick up!!:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

No pictures taken. But I have some nice stuff that arrived this week... 1998 Lusis, Cohiba Reservas, 1980s Davi 2000s (not here yet, but should arrive soon), TB Carlin Vitola K (still waiting for 7 or 8 more sticks), and a few others.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Some nice Pick-ups Guys! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I don't think anyone wants to see pics of the sweaters and t-shirts I got for Christmas, and they have nothing to do with this forum, but those pics are great!!

My wife said she isn't buying cigars for me.......

Hopefully, I can find something for myself after the first of the year.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My Christmas present to myself arrived yesterday.... Punch Robustos Regional Release Switzerland!! :dr 

Was tempted to burn one last night but didn't get a chance!! :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived yesterday.... Punch Robustos Reginal Release Switzerland!! :dr
> 
> Was tempted to burn one last night but didn't get a chance!! :ss


Nice score!:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Nice score!:tu


+1. I have yet to fire up one of my Punch Super Robustos (Asia Pacific 2006 RE) as I heard they were VERY green yet; let us know if the robustos are better!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bolivar Royal Coronas were my Christmas gift from my mom. :tu:tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

1 box each of Partagas Mille Fleurs and Shorts

1 cab of Bolivar PC's


Pics when I can I suppose


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Box of RASS on the way, with a NC purchase of Pepin Blues. Sorry only have one foot over to the dark side. Look forward to the RASS though, as haven't sparked one before.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Bolivar Royal Coronas were my Christmas gift from my mom. :tu:tu


I need to meet your mom bro.:cb


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

dvickery said:


> i love christmas for me it comes a bit earlier but is christmas time for me...nothing aged or very old...7 from '07 , 3 from '06 and 1(the gisperts )from '02.
> 
> derrek


I thought I was bad. Nice pickups. Are those BPCs from 07 or 06?


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, seems as though you like BPC's :tu:ss


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Beachcougar said:


> I thought I was bad. Nice pickups. Are those BPCs from 07 or 06?


oops...my first post accounts for 11 boxes...there are only 10 in the pic.

the 2 boli pc's are '07

do i like petit coronas...well of course...bolivar pc's best of all.

derrek


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

dvickery said:


> oops...my first post accounts for 11 boxes...there are only 10 in the pic.
> 
> the 2 boli pc's are '07
> 
> ...


Hey Derrek, what's the SBN under the Punch box? Gotta love the no Havana House stickers on anything.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

mash said:


> Hey Derrek, what's the SBN under the Punch box? Gotta love the no Havana House stickers on anything.


left to right...back to front...

bolivar coronas under some gispert habaneras no 2

partagas d3 under some punch rs#12

2 times siglo II

2 times bolivar pc

2 times plpc

up front

single guantanamera...a gift from a gardener i gave a ballcap to

2x5 punch petit punch

4x5 monty#4

2x5 siglo I

hnyear
derrek


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

dvickery said:


> left to right...back to front...
> 
> bolivar coronas under some gispert habaneras no 2
> 
> ...


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr...WOW!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice haul!!!!!:dr


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

No pics, but I split a box of Monte #2 with a friend. :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

My Christmas present to myself...indeed it arrived a bit early but a present to myself nonetheless...





(sorry for the poor image quality...the photos were taken with my Blackberry)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> My Christmas present to myself...indeed it arrived a bit early but a present to myself nonetheless...


That's beautiful!! What is that, velvet??


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, this thread is making me very jealous :dr:dr


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That's beautiful!! What is that, velvet??


One of my favorite movies.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> My Christmas present to myself...indeed it arrived a bit early but a present to myself nonetheless...


Very Nice Mike, Any details for us Habanos challenged?


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm just get started on this side of the slope so here's my modest x-mas haul (sorry no pics):

5x PSD4
5x Monty #2
Singles - Cohiba Siglo II, Monty #4, Boli PC, H Upmann PC, Diplomaticos #4

I probably should have ordered more than 15 sticks but I figured this was a nice sampling for my first order. Looking back I should have added some Party Shorts too but there's always next time.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike, that is a beautiful looking humidor.. Congratulations on the gift to yourself! I had to go find what it was.

Taken from Habanos S.A. website:
Partagás´ Ancient Humidor. 



Habanos s.a. is pleased to present the Partagás’ Ancient Humidor which is the result of the skilled hands of Cuban craftsmen. 

Exclusively aimed to Casas del Habano worldwide, it’s a duplicate of a stunning and elegant humidor which was supposedly sold during the first decade of the 20th century, of which only 200 units will be produced enhancing the exclusivity that surrounds it....

...Now, Partagás is bringing over an astonishing size: the Sobresalientes (girth 53 x 153 mm long), exclusively manufactured for this release and comprising 50 of them in each Humidor.


How long will you let this one rest before you think of breaking the humidor?


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

You post some of the nicest pics. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> Mike, that is a beautiful looking humidor.. Congratulations on the gift to yourself! I had to go find what it was.
> 
> Taken from Habanos S.A. website:
> Partagás´ Ancient Humidor.
> ...


Yup! That's what it is. I guess it will be at least 10 years before I break it. I am searching for a dozen or so singles to tide me over in the mean time...hopefully one of my regular vendors will be able to help me out 'cause I really don't want to purchase a whole other humi.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> My Christmas present to myself...indeed it arrived a bit early but a present to myself nonetheless...
> 
> (sorry for the poor image quality...the photos were taken with my Blackberry)


Wow, that's awesome. And cute kid also.
Enjoy-


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That's beautiful!!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Just arrived, my holiday gift to self:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mash said:


> Just arrived, my holiday gift to self:


Very Nice.

Quick question though. Why does the outer box have two sets of stickers?
2-Habanos, and 2 Reserva, Is this common?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Cohiba Reservas are fantastic, and generally underrated IMHO. In fact, I once smoked one of the Robustos side-by-side with a 1995 CoRo and found the flavors to be virtually identical. My guess is that these will age beautifully.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Quick question though. Why does the outer box have two sets of stickers?
> 2-Habanos, and 2 Reserva, Is this common?


Good pickup. Don't know, can't answer that one. The first one of these boxes I've seen. No doubt they are what they are.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mash said:


> No doubt they are what they are.


No worries, Just curious if this was common on Varnished boxes with cardboard outer boxes.


----------

